# Compatible mobile Amps/Dacs for the iPhone 5



## Ruby2

Hi All
Could anyone advise me with compatible amps/Dacs for the IPhone 5?
Many Thanks
Richard


----------



## ender323

Well, as far as I know, no DACs have been released with a Lightning connector, and no LODs either. You can't plug a DAC into the headphone jack, as you won't get digital out from there. An amp can be plugged into the headphone jack, but you get better SQ with a line-level signal. An LOD bypasses the internal amp, so you don't double-amp the signal. Double-amping isn't the end of the world, but you may experience slight white noise. Probably won't be audible over your music. If you are OK with that, you can buy any amp, and plug into the headphone jack.


----------



## bay24

I think the godapx works with the iphone 5.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





bay24 said:


> I think the godapx works with the iphone 5.


 
  Not sure, you could certainly plug in a Lightning cable, just don't know if it has the drivers and stuff to function.


----------



## LeDave

Hi I have a iPad 4 and on the same boat with others with iPhone 5 or new iPod's that contain a Lightning port. I think a Lightning to 30 Pin Adapter > L9 LOD > Fiio e11 > Headphones setup may work, but not entirely sure yet. What I am certain will work is the Dragonfly set-up which is very costly with all the connectors you have to buy as well as the Dr. Bott T3Hub and most of all, the expensive Audioquest Dragonfly.


----------



## Ruby2

Cheers All
  Just for the info I have a Fiio E9i and connect through a 30 pin to lightening adapter wire and that seems to work well. 
  I am now after a solution for mobile use too 
  ta
  richard 
  PS
  how about the above? is it a Chpher labs solo?


----------



## Ruby2

I have also sent an email to Toxic about the cable but not yet had a response and I've emailed Fostex about the HP1 and they've just said its not officially tested for the iPhone 5. So I've re-emailed my request asking if it works ok with the 5.
  ill come back to you all with a reply. 
  Thanks again
  richard


----------



## LeDave

ruby2 said:


> Cheers All
> Just for the info I have a Fiio E9i and connect through a 30 pin to lightening adapter wire and that seems to work well.
> I am now after a solution for mobile use too
> ta
> ...




Could be the Solo R, certainly doesn't look like a Solo DB. However I read Cypher Lab's website on the Solo DB and it says you can connect it with the lightning to USB. Could it be that the supply that cable too since in the info they are talking about what I just said. Also these are way out of my budget, 600 bucks for the Solo DB, yikes.


----------



## klfl

Quote: 





ruby2 said:


> Cheers All
> Just for the info I have a Fiio E9i and connect through a 30 pin to lightening adapter wire and that seems to work well.
> I am now after a solution for mobile use too
> ta
> ...


 
  This is the first gen clas.
  It can be identified by the markings and case finish.
  Pictures for comparison.
  http://www.headfonia.com/cypherlabs-double-solo-db-and-solo-r/
  http://www.headfonia.com/revolutionary-the-cypher-labs-algorhythm-solo-clas/


----------



## Ruby2

Hi All
   
  I have received another reply from Fostex:-
   
   
  We have confirmed the operation of the HP-P1 with an iPhone 5 at our
  lab, but we are not sure if the iOS is updated in the future.
   
  so......maybe that's worth a go? 
   
  Ta
   
  richard


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





ruby2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received another reply from Fostex:-
> 
> ...


 
  Sure, but be aware that any software update could stop it from working. But it should work with current iOS. What version are you on? No idea what they used to test.


----------



## rasmushorn

I just bought this item on eBay:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271169383236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  It claims to have the Apple Chip inside and so I expect that it should be able to extract audio. I will see next week if it works with a original CLAS + iPhone 5.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I just bought this item on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271169383236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> It claims to have the Apple Chip inside and so I expect that it should be able to extract audio. I will see next week if it works with a original CLAS + iPhone 5.


 
  If you say so. I couldn't read it. Actually, at first I saw "Lightening USB Kabel" And I was thinking, geez, these guys can't spell, its probably crap...Until I saw it wasn't in English.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> If you say so. I couldn't read it. Actually, at first I saw "Lightening USB Kabel" And I was thinking, geez, these guys can't spell, its probably crap...Until I saw it wasn't in English.


 
  Yeah - this is just a 10 cm version of the cable that comes with the iPhone. But none the less more usable than the charger cable for interconnection between a CLAS and and iPhone 5.


----------



## Ruby2

Ahhhh, yes I see. It looks similar to the original Lightening to USB for the Charging only shorter. I have to admit though, I do like the look of that Toxic cable in the pic. Not sure if it makes much difference in sound quality. Keep us posted with the results.
   
  yes I'm not sure about the software update stopping the Fostex HP1 from working either. 
  I have sent yet another email to fostex to ask if they are actually trying to get the HP1 certified for 'works with' or 'made for' iPad but havnt had a reply as yet. 
  On the thought of the software stopping the HP working, I have 2 Bose kicking stations at home and a valve amp with a iPhone dock and have 30 pin sockets on all three. I've had all the iPhones right from the 3 and have only encountered the message on the screen saying that it is plugged in to a non apple product. It's always worked. They still work with the Lightening to 30 pin adapters for the iPhone 5 too.( had to buy X3 of those :-/) 
   
  well I'll have a think and I will see if I get another answer from Fostex too. 
   
  Ta
   
  Richard


----------



## gavinfabl

There are several available now. All you need is the standard USB lightning cable .

V-Moda Verza, Sony PHA-1 and there are others. Both of these via USB take digital out from the iPhone 5.


----------



## Ruby2

Cheers. 
  Love the look of the Sony PHA1


----------



## LeDave

Don't know if this works but found a short coiled version that might do the job. http://store.griffintechnology.com/lightning-connector-cables

Also yes, the Sony PHA-1 is exactly in my last grasp of budget at $499. Saw the Cypher Labs DB for $699 and that just broke my heart. The Sony indeed does look really hot.

EDIT: And I am getting a iPhone 5 tonight so I won't have to carry my bulky iPad with me everywhere I go now. Wondering how long the battery life lasts for normal useage after 3 hours of listenining to music? I am planning to listen to at least 3 hours of music total a day often with it. No, not 3 hours straight lol.


----------



## Ruby2

Oh dear  here is the reply from Fostex:-
   
   
  We have no plan to have the HP-P1 approved for iPhone 5, but will do
  for new products in the future.
   
  well, that's interesting. Do they have a new updated product in the pipeline and have no reason to want to certify the HP-1 for this reason?
  I'm amazed that it seems so difficult to find something suitable that's works with and is certified with apple?
  surely I'm not the only person in the world to want to play music through good quality headphones :-0
   
  Hi LeDave, to your question on the iPhone battery life. I don't (at the moment) play music through the Line out from my iPhone 5 so can't really advise on the battery life. I did notice that on my iPhone 4 when used through its line out would use the battery much quicker than the headphone socket. One or two colleagues at work initially moaned about the battery life on the iPhone 5, but it seems on par to the iPhone 4 as far as I can see. I think it's the same battery capacity, but its supposed to be far more economical and efficient. 
   
  Well I'm still tempted to get a HP1 (especially as nobody seems to stock the Sony PHA over here and I don't want to stump up £100s of pounds in import duty (
   
  why are these things sooooo difficult! Grrrrrr


----------



## tateburns

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> There are several available now. All you need is the standard USB lightning cable .
> 
> V-Moda Verza, Sony PHA-1 and there are others. Both of these via USB take digital out from the iPhone 5.


 
   
  Does anyone know of any others? The Verza appears to be still bleeding edge and the iPhone 5 case isn't even available yet. Looks like as most people expected, devices are becoming available. I would expect to see more by the end of the year.


----------



## jazzman7

Another portable DAC/Amp option for the iPhone 5 is the CEntrance HiFi-M8.  See the thread in the Portable Source Gear forum.   It is not available yet, and list is $699 for the iPhone compatible model.   The folks at CEntrance are commited to iPhone 5 compatibility based on their interactions with fellow Head-Fi'ers. 
   
  Because the phone/DAC connection is both hardware- and software-dependent, it will likely be the case that any DAC you get now will work with a particular group of phone models available now running today's software.  Future-proofing is tough in this space, I think, and it takes some creative thinking.  For example, I've got an iPad right now that has the software I need and running fine on it, and so I don't update either the apps or the OS as either might break some of its functionality.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





tateburns said:


> Does anyone know of any others? The Verza appears to be still bleeding edge and the iPhone 5 case isn't even available yet. Looks like as most people expected, devices are becoming available. I would expect to see more by the end of the year.


 
  VentureCraft Go-Dap X is another contender but it's look almost exactly like Verza since Verza took their design and beef up the spec a little bit. ADL Furutech X1 will be coming out soon as well as Centrance HiFi-M8 as jazzman7 mention above.


----------



## johnp9723

I just looked at their site and the m8 does not work with iPhone 5.
· HiFi-M8 comes with a stylish, custom-made 30-pin cable for connection to iPhone 3/4/S as well as a USB cable for connection to laptops.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





johnp9723 said:


> I just looked at their site and the m8 does not work with iPhone 5.
> · HiFi-M8 comes with a stylish, custom-made 30-pin cable for connection to iPhone 3/4/S as well as a USB cable for connection to laptops.


 
  Yes, that 30-pin cable won't work because ip5 come with lightning connector. Just use lightning cable that come with your ip5. M8 should work on any iDevice with correct cable.


----------



## Currawong

The trick people have been doing in Japan is to buy the Lightning to micro-USB adaptor and then use a short USB A-to-micro cable. I've been using a HP-P1 with my iPhone 5 using the 30-pin adaptor and an existing 30-pin LOD. Pretty much anything that works with the iPhone 4 should work with the 5 without issue.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





currawong said:


> The trick people have been doing in Japan is to buy the Lightning to micro-USB adaptor and then use a short USB A-to-micro cable. I've been using a HP-P1 with my iPhone 5 using the 30-pin adaptor and an existing 30-pin LOD. Pretty much anything that works with the iPhone 4 should work with the 5 without issue.


 
  Yeah, I bought VentureCraft lightning to USB cable and used it with my Go-Dap X/DD Socket 1 and ipod touch 5G too.


----------



## johnp9723

Quote: 





currawong said:


> The trick people have been doing in Japan is to buy the Lightning to micro-USB adaptor and then use a short USB A-to-micro cable. I've been using a HP-P1 with my iPhone 5 using the 30-pin adaptor and an existing 30-pin LOD. Pretty much anything that works with the iPhone 4 should work with the 5 without issue.


 
  So have you tried an iPhone 5 with the HP-P1? I was looking at that and really want to get it but if it doesnt with with my iphone 5 then there is no point in buying one.


----------



## johnp9723

Quote: 





currawong said:


> The trick people have been doing in Japan is to buy the Lightning to micro-USB adaptor and then use a short USB A-to-micro cable. I've been using a HP-P1 with my iPhone 5 using the 30-pin adaptor and an existing 30-pin LOD. Pretty much anything that works with the iPhone 4 should work with the 5 without issue.


 
  Also what is an LOD. Yes i'm a newb. but now i have some sr80i i want to go straight to the top and get some RS1i's but first i want to get the best sound i can out of my sr80i's thats why I'm looking into dac's. or maybe just get a high end cd player with built in dac's.


----------



## johnp9723

Will this work?
   
   
  Lightning to 30-pin Adapter 
  Use this intelligent and ultracompact adapter to connect your 30-pin accessories to devices featuring the Lightning connector.


----------



## johnp9723

I found this article and it says that the lightning to 30pin cable will work for analog out. Has anyone confirmed this? So does this mean i can plug the lightning to 30pin connector into my iPhone 5 and the 30pin to usb connector that comes with the HP-P1 into the lightning to 30 and the music will bypass the internal dac in the phone and instead use the external dac?
   
  http://www.tuaw.com/2012/09/13/lightning-30-pin-adapter-works-with-analog-audio-ipod-out-doe/


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





johnp9723 said:


> I found this article and it says that the lightning to 30pin cable will work for analog out. Has anyone confirmed this? So does this mean i can plug the lightning to 30pin connector into my iPhone 5 and the 30pin to usb connector that comes with the HP-P1 into the lightning to 30 and the music will bypass the internal dac in the phone and instead use the external dac?
> 
> http://www.tuaw.com/2012/09/13/lightning-30-pin-adapter-works-with-analog-audio-ipod-out-doe/


 
  No...it supports analog out. Meaning you could probably go adapter => LOD => external amp, but an external DAC requires a digital signal, and it clearly states analog. Even if you did go the LOD method, you would probably get inferior sound than the headphone jack to an amp, as the DAC in the adapter probably sucks.
   
  Quote: 





johnp9723 said:


> Also what is an LOD. Yes i'm a newb. but now i have some sr80i i want to go straight to the top and get some RS1i's but first i want to get the best sound i can out of my sr80i's thats why I'm looking into dac's. or maybe just get a high end cd player with built in dac's.


 
  An LOD is an adapter (usually referring to ones for Apple products, though they exist for others) that bypasses the internal amp of the device. This avoids double-amping the signal (between the internal amp of the device, and the external amp you bought) It plugs into the dock connector and provides a 3.5mm audio jack. It won't allow you to use a DAC-for that you need to get a DAC certified by Apple (common for devices with the older 30-pin connector, this thread is about the iPhone 5 and presumably the iPod Touch 5 and the iPod Nano 7 as well) Also, all devices have built in DACs and amps-the DAC turns a music file into an analog signal for headphones, and the amp puts it at the correct power for your volume. Some devices, whether high-end portable players, or CD players, have better DACs/amps built in.
   
  And if no one has said it yet, welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





johnp9723 said:


> I found this article and it says that the lightning to 30pin cable will work for analog out. Has anyone confirmed this? So does this mean i can plug the lightning to 30pin connector into my iPhone 5 and the 30pin to usb connector that comes with the HP-P1 into the lightning to 30 and the music will bypass the internal dac in the phone and instead use the external dac?
> 
> http://www.tuaw.com/2012/09/13/lightning-30-pin-adapter-works-with-analog-audio-ipod-out-doe/


 
   
  LOD is abbr. for "Line out Dock". It's a cable that take line out signal from iDevice connector directly. It bypass the internal AMP section but still an analog signal.
   
  Lightning port is digital only but lightning adaptor has DAC chip build-in to it. It can convert digital signal send out from lightning port to analog. If your external DAC is compatible with iAP, it'll bypass the DAC in lightning adaptor and send out digital signal to your external DAC.
   
   

   
  This is my short USB to microUSB cable with lightning adaptor connected to my Go-Dap X (Similar to HP-P1).


----------



## johnp9723

Ah ok thanks for the reply's. I'm thinking I'll go with a desktop dac and dedicated class a headphone amp to start my audiophilia and then after that I will look more into a portable set up and maybe by that time they will have a few more dac's that with support a regular iphone 5 lightning plug. I can definitely see how this hobby can put a dent in your wallet.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





johnp9723 said:


> Ah ok thanks for the reply's. I'm thinking I'll go with a desktop dac and dedicated class a headphone amp to start my audiophilia and then after that I will look more into a portable set up and maybe by that time they will have a few more dac's that with support a regular iphone 5 lightning plug. I can definitely see how this hobby can put a dent in your wallet.


 
  Sounds wise. Something to consider with dedicated desktop DACs-analog cables are a hotly debated topic (whether expensive ones are worth it) I find, however, with a USB cable for a desktop DAC, that RFI causes the music to skip and drop out with cheap printer cables. I'd recommend that you expect to need a $20-$30 well shielded cable for the DAC.


----------



## johnp9723

ok thanks for the tip


----------



## logicPwn

So does this mean to bypass the i5 amp I can use Lightning to 30-pin -> Fiio L9 LOD -> cMoyBB -> To headphones?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





logicpwn said:


> So does this mean to bypass the i5 amp I can use Lightning to 30-pin -> Fiio L9 LOD -> cMoyBB -> To headphones?


 
   
  You bypassed the internal amp of iPhone 5, but get stuck with the internal amp inside the Lightning-to-30pins adapter. Don't you think that is just too much of a hassle with little to show for?


----------



## logicPwn

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You bypassed the internal amp of iPhone 5, but get stuck with the internal amp inside the Lightning-to-30pins adapter. Don't you think that is just too much of a hassle with little to show for?


 
  Hmm so no way to actually bypass the amp like with the 30 pin connector? Wonder whats stopping someone from making one.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





logicpwn said:


> Hmm so no way to actually bypass the amp like with the 30 pin connector?* Wonder whats stopping someone from making one*.


 
   
  That will be the Apple MFi program that denies most companies from accessing Apple special coded hardware and the authentication chip you can't buy unless you get the MFi licensing first. Those are the reason why Lightning connector enabled DAC like Go-DAP, Sony PHA-1 or CLAS cost so much in the first place.


----------



## logicPwn

Quote: 





clieos said:


> That will be the Apple MFi program that denies most companies from accessing Apple special coded hardware and the authentication chip you can't buy unless you get the MFi licensing first. Those are the reason why Lightning connector enabled DAC like Go-DAP, Sony PHA-1 or CLAS cost so much in the first place.


 
  Makes me want to get a different mobile music playing device. Apple is always so strict, which I do NOT like.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi all 

I want to share these cables for iPhone 5 and androids

Left : micro to micro usb for android / for go dap x

In the middle : apple adapter from 30 pin to lightning 

Right : micro USB to lightning for go dap x


----------



## ender323

The right appears to be full USB, not micro.


----------



## georgelai57

clieos said:


> You bypassed the internal amp of iPhone 5, but get stuck with the internal amp inside the Lightning-to-30pins adapter. Don't you think that is just too much of a hassle with little to show for?



I didn't realize there was an internal amp in the lightning-to-30pin adapter. I already have a CLAS and was looking for a all-in-one solution. I'll wait till they launch the ADL X1 here in Singapore


----------



## scottcocoabeach

There is not an internal amp in the adapter, the is a DAC in the lightning to 30 pin connector. So the lightning to 30 pin adapter should bypass the amp of the iPhone 5. The question then becomes how does the quality of the DAC in the adapter compare to the quality of the DAC built into to the iPhone and do you benefit from not double amping the signal through the headphone jack.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





scottcocoabeach said:


> There is not an internal amp in the adapter, the is a DAC in the lightning to 30 pin connector. So the lightning to 30 pin adapter should bypass the amp of the iPhone 5. The question then becomes how does the quality of the DAC in the adapter compare to the quality of the DAC built into to the iPhone and do you benefit from not double amping the signal through the headphone jack.


 
  Sorry about that, I do mean to say 'DAC' originally.
   
  But as to how the adapter DAC compare to the headphone-out, I already did a comparison a while ago between it and Nano 7G headphone-out. Both measurement and audible wise, the headphone-out is better by a small margin.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I'll wait till they launch the ADL X1 here in Singapore


 

 You may want to peruse this post of mine.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/663501/tokyo-fujiya-avic-spring-may-2013-impressions/15#post_9431657


----------



## georgelai57

gkanai said:


> You may want to peruse this post of mine.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663501/tokyo-fujiya-avic-spring-may-2013-impressions/15#post_9431657



Thanks


----------



## mtthefirst

VentureCraft also announce the next version of their Go-Dap. It will be officially called "Go-Dap X2"
   
  The prototype is called SounDroid Typhoon.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> VentureCraft also announce the next version of their Go-Dap. It will be officially called "Go-Dap X2"
> 
> The prototype is called SounDroid Typhoon.


 
  Hadn't heard about this. Do you have a link to where you found this?


----------



## Digital DJ

I'm having compatibility cautions as well with my new iPod Nano. I plan on buying a Fiio E11 and hooking it up with my Nano, but obviously that won't right out of the box. So I've been doing some digging this last week on adapters and necessaries, and this is what I've came up with that will "hopefully" let my iPod Nano work with a Fiio E11.

 7th Gen iPod Nano + Lighting to 30pin Adapter + Fiio L3 LOD Cable + Fiio E11 Amp + Headphones = Problem solved

 Is this equation correct? Will that setup bypass the Nano amp and let Fiio E11 feed amp to my headphones without double amping? I'm pretty sure this will work, does anyone have this setup or tried it?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Hadn't heard about this. Do you have a link to where you found this?


 
  Sorry for late reply, I've been out for couple days. Here is the link to the thread in this forum.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/663590/soundroid-typhoon
   
  Here is the website of the company.
   
  http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_jp/index.php
   
  Most of the information are in japanese version. They have put any info on the english website yet.


----------



## huckfinn

Had a look at their website.
  I'm not 100% sure 'cause I can't read japanese but It doesn't seem to be compatible with the 5th gen. iPod Touch.....
  is that actually the case?
   
  Thanks,
  Huck


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





huckfinn said:


> Had a look at their website.
> I'm not 100% sure 'cause I can't read japanese but It doesn't seem to be compatible with the 5th gen. iPod Touch.....
> is that actually the case?
> 
> ...


 
  Yes. It should be compatible with iphone 5 and ipod touch 5G. Actually I use their previous generation "Go-Dap X" with ipod touch 5G. Actually I try their prototype with my ipod touch 5G.


----------



## count zero

I think the v moda vamp works with the iphone 5


----------



## count zero

http://v-moda.com/vamp/


----------



## scottcocoabeach

digital dj said:


> I'm having compatibility cautions as well with my new iPod Nano. I plan on buying a Fiio E11 and hooking it up with my Nano, but obviously that won't right out of the box. So I've been doing some digging this last week on adapters and necessaries, and this is what I've came up with that will "hopefully" let my iPod Nano work with a Fiio E11.
> 
> 7th Gen iPod Nano + Lighting to 30pin Adapter + Fiio L3 LOD Cable + Fiio E11 Amp + Headphones = Problem solved
> 
> Is this equation correct? Will that setup bypass the Nano amp and let Fiio E11 feed amp to my headphones without double amping? I'm pretty sure this will work, does anyone have this setup or tried it?




That works for me with an iPhone 5 and iPad mini going to a Fiio E17.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





scottcocoabeach said:


> That works for me with an iPhone 5 and iPad mini going to a Fiio E17.


 

 Awesome, good to hear.


----------



## JohnSantana

hi, does using converter from the New Lightning to 30 Pin Adaptor for iPhone 5 reduce the sound quality of the music going through the LOD cable ?


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> LOD is abbr. for "Line out Dock". It's a cable that take line out signal from iDevice connector directly. It bypass the internal AMP section but still an analog signal.
> 
> Lightning port is digital only but lightning adaptor has DAC chip build-in to it. It can convert digital signal send out from lightning port to analog. If your external DAC is compatible with iAP, it'll bypass the DAC in lightning adaptor and send out digital signal to your external DAC.
> 
> ...


 
  wow...I like that right-angled adapter and short cable!  from where may I buy one?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> wow...I like that right-angled adapter and short cable!  from where may I buy one?


 
  Here
   
http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Adapter-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A3NINIIWM5N4CB


----------



## tsvo614

Sounds same to me!  do what you like!


----------



## yamikeigo

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Here
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Adapter-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A3NINIIWM5N4CB


 
   
   
  Hello, I'm wondering if anyone here would be able to shed some light on a question I have regarding this lightning to USB cable...
   
   
  Should I expect to run into any problems if in addition to the lightning to USB cable I add a USB 2.0 A Female to Mini B 5-pin Male adapter because the MiniB USB is what my DAC utilizes?
   
  Thanks in advance for any info on this.


----------



## tsvo614

You can try it. Trial and error.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





yamikeigo said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone here would be able to shed some light on a question I have regarding this lightning to USB cable...
> 
> 
> Should I expect to run into any problems if in addition to the lightning to USB cable I add a USB 2.0 A Female to Mini B 5-pin Male adapter because the MiniB USB is what my DAC utilizes?
> ...


 
  That shouldn't be a problem but make sure that your DAC is compatible with MFi. Not all DACs will be able to extract the digital signal from iDevices unless they're in MFi program from apple.


----------



## yamikeigo

oh dang. I wasn't aware of the MFI issue. Thanks!


----------



## Currawong

If you want to use a regular DAC, you'd need the Camera Connection Kit, which adds a USB socket to an iDevice. However, not all DACs work. Many draw too much power, for example or aren't compatible with the software.   This is different to what that cable does where a DAC has been built to Apple's specifications to get digital output.


----------



## Advil

This is so frustrating. I'm fine with not using a DAC but I'd at least like an unamped signal to use. My iPhone 5 creates a lot of clicking/popping sounds when amped and I'd like to bypass the onboard amp entirely. 
   
  If I read correctly, a lightning-30 pin + l9 should do this right? But there's an onboard dac that might suck in the adapter?
   
  so annoying...


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





advil said:


> This is so frustrating. I'm fine with not using a DAC but I'd at least like an unamped signal to use. My iPhone 5 creates a lot of clicking/popping sounds when amped and I'd like to bypass the onboard amp entirely.
> 
> If I read correctly, a lightning-30 pin + l9 should do this right? But there's an onboard dac that might suck in the adapter?
> 
> so annoying...


 
  The Wolfson DAC in the 30 pin adapter is decent, so and it will work with the L9.  Of course it will still be the best if you can get a MFi DAC/AMP combo unit.


----------



## tsvo614

Yea you need check compatible iphone dacs. Not all of them work even if it connects. Just check with manufacturer or get the cypher labs solo dac.. And another separate amp.


----------



## Advil

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The Wolfson DAC in the 30 pin adapter is decent, so and it will work with the L9.  Of course it will still be the best if you can get a MFi DAC/AMP combo unit.


 
  I can't afford any of the MFi ones since they're all 400+ and i'm in college. I have a Fiio E17, a Pa2v2 and a Little Dot tube amp so I'm 100% fine with just using the onboard DAC and using my own amplification. I just need a clean line-out because the current headphone out is unlistenable. Lots of crackling/popping sounds. My old iPod nano from 2008 has better audio than my iPhone 5 but it's limited by it's capacity.


----------



## tsvo614

You need to save your money.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





tsvo614 said:


> You need to save your money.


 
  ^ that.


----------



## yamikeigo

yeah I just decided on going with Apple's proprietary adapter to the L9. 
   
  Thanks for all the input


----------



## krismusic

advil said:


> I can't afford any of the MFi ones since they're all 400+ and i'm in college. I have a Fiio E17, a Pa2v2 and a Little Dot tube amp so I'm 100% fine with just using the onboard DAC and using my own amplification. I just need a clean line-out because the current headphone out is unlistenable. Lots of crackling/popping sounds. My old iPod nano from 2008 has better audio than my iPhone 5 but it's limited by it's capacity.



I suspect there may be something wrong with your equipment or cable if you are getting crackles and pops.


----------



## Paul Graham

Can someone confirm for me, Will the iPhone 5 with iOS7 work with the original CLAS?


----------



## meechz

My old iBasso D3 "Python" from 2008 rather surprisingly works with my iPhone 5 running iOS 7.0.4  through a lightning to USB camera adapter. 
 I guess recent changes in Apple's policies and iOS 7 made this possible. There would probably be a lot of other USB-DACs that possibly works with iPhones now...


----------



## Paul Graham

Ive just tried it and yes the iPhone 5 on iOS 7.0.4 with the standard lightning cable does work with the original CLA. 
 Happy days!! lol now I need ANOTHER digital LOD


----------



## JohnSantana

paul graham said:


> Can someone confirm for me, Will the iPhone 5 with iOS7 work with the original CLAS?




what is CLAS ?


----------



## Paul Graham

Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo.


----------



## ender323

paul graham said:


> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo.


 
  
 According to their website, yes, it does.
http://cypherlabs.com/blog/post/iphone-5-tests-good-with-algorhythm-solo


----------



## JohnSantana

paul graham said:


> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo.




Cool 

I got to save up some money to buy that thing, because at the moment I'm using Fiio E12 and E11 with my Westone W4 so far I'm happy with those two.

I wonder if CLAS can be far better than the Fiio E12 ?


----------



## IcedLInk

Just wondering if anyone heard about a recently launched cayin c6

Which uses OPA2134 and WM8741
It's height is similar to iphone 5 

DAC supports idevices including iphone 5. 

Best of all it's more affordable then Cypher, go dap etc. 

Www.cayin.cn


----------



## JohnSantana

icedlink said:


> Just wondering if anyone heard about a recently launched cayin c6
> 
> Which uses OPA2134 and WM8741
> It's height is similar to iphone 5
> ...




What about Fiio Kunlun E-18 ?
does the DAC works for iPhone or IOS device ?


----------



## IcedLInk

johnsantana said:


> What about Fiio Kunlun E-18 ?
> does the DAC works for iPhone or IOS device ?




I don't think any portable Fiio DAC works with IOS.


----------



## JohnSantana

icedlink said:


> I don't think any portable Fiio DAC works with IOS.




Yes you are right. I guess iOS or Apple device users must buy the higher price item like VModa or Cypher Labs DAC :-/


----------



## IcedLInk

Hence there is a new option for iOS users. 
Cayin C6. It supports iDevice, and it's sold for about $ 180 or less. 

Downside is it only supports idevices.


----------



## HERMANtheSMASHE

My FiiO e07k Andes works with my iphone 5s on 7.0.4 using the CCK --> USB A to Mini B adapter --> Andes. Would figure that this kind of setup would work with the E11, and E12 as well.


----------



## ender323

hermanthesmashe said:


> My FiiO e07k Andes works with my iphone 5s on 7.0.4 using the CCK --> USB A to Mini B adapter --> Andes. Would figure that this kind of setup would work with the E11, and E12 as well.


 
 Those are just amps, they need LODs, not USB ports.


----------



## kramer5150

meechz said:


> My old iBasso D3 "Python" from 2008 rather surprisingly works with my iPhone 5 running iOS 7.0.4  through a lightning to USB camera adapter.
> I guess recent changes in Apple's policies and iOS 7 made this possible. There would probably be a lot of other USB-DACs that possibly works with iPhones now...


 
 Has anyone else been able to try this out?  With different DAC/Amps?
  
 This almost seems to good to be true!!  Circumventing Apples stranglehold with nothing more than a $30 cable.


----------



## Clipdin

hermanthesmashe said:


> My FiiO e07k Andes works with my iphone 5s on 7.0.4 using the CCK --> USB A to Mini B adapter --> Andes. Would figure that this kind of setup would work with the E11, and E12 as well.


 
 Soooooo, the CCK ends with a female usb.  Then the USB A to mini B adapter needs to be male to male?


----------



## HERMANtheSMASHE

clipdin said:


> Soooooo, the CCK ends with a female usb.  Then the USB A to mini B adapter needs to be male to male?


 
 Correct Sir, your USB A to Mini B should be a male to male adaptor. Such examples are: http://dx.com/p/usb-male-to-mini-usb-male-adapter-32709#.UtwEPxDTnuo or http://dx.com/p/genuine-apple-usb-male-type-a-to-mini-usb-5-pin-adapter-white-31658#.UtwErBDTnuo if you can find that last one. Hope that helps ^_^


----------



## Clipdin

When I plug the lightning to usb camera adapter into my iphone 5 I get the message, "this accessory is not supported by iphone".

So, is it the fact that I didn't upgrade to ios 7, or that my phone is jailbroken?


----------



## Clipdin

Think I answered my own question. It works on my wife's iPhone that is upgraded to the latest iOS.


----------



## krismusic

Just out of interest. Do you really find that there is any gain from swapping the DAC? I thought that the iPhone DAC is well regarded.


----------



## Hapster

I'll be receiving my fiio e07k here today and I'm trying to understand all of this. If I use a lightning to micro USB and plug that into my e07k will I be able to bypass the amp AND DAC?


----------



## Clipdin

hapster said:


> I'll be receiving my fiio e07k here today and I'm trying to understand all of this. If I use a lightning to micro USB and plug that into my e07k will I be able to bypass the amp AND DAC?


 
 I don't know if they make a direct lightning to micro USB cable, but if you have IOS 7.x and use the Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and then a male-to-male USB to *mini B adapter* (not micro), then you will bypass the DAC (which I believe, only supports up to 48kbps).  I do notice that I still have access to my volume control on the iphone.  So you can modify the iphone volume out and the volume of the fiio unit.  I just set my iphone volume pretty high, then I do the rest with the fiio unit.


----------



## DrSheep

You can get beyond 44.1 now with this trick, at least with the CEntrance M8 and FLACPlayer (96 to even 192).


----------



## JohnSantana

clipdin said:


> Think I answered my own question. It works on my wife's iPhone that is upgraded to the latest iOS.




Which iOS version do you mean ?


----------



## Clipdin

johnsantana said:


> Which iOS version do you mean ?


 
 Any version 7 and above.


----------



## Hapster

clipdin said:


> I don't know if they make a direct lightning to micro USB cable, but if you have IOS 7.x and use the Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and then a male-to-male USB to *mini B adapter* (not micro), then you will bypass the DAC (which I believe, only supports up to 48kbps).  I do notice that I still have access to my volume control on the iphone.  So you can modify the iphone volume out and the volume of the fiio unit.  I just set my iphone volume pretty high, then I do the rest with the fiio unit.


 
 Would using a Female usb A to mini B (http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/USB-2.0-A-Female-to-Mini-5-pin-Type-B-Male-Adapter/5218003/product.html) + the stock lightning to usb male A cable work as well?


----------



## Hapster

hapster said:


> Would using a Female usb A to mini B (http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/USB-2.0-A-Female-to-Mini-5-pin-Type-B-Male-Adapter/5218003/product.html) + the stock lightning to usb male A cable work as well?



I can confirm, that it does not.


----------



## Hapster

CCK + USB -> Mini USb works.


----------



## Hapster

icedlink said:


> Just wondering if anyone heard about a recently launched cayin c6
> 
> Which uses OPA2134 and WM8741
> It's height is similar to iphone 5
> ...




Interesting, only $200. Since my e18 hasn't impressed me, I might go for that. edit: works great with ios devices, not so much computers...(at all).


----------



## Hapster

Anyone know anything about the Go-Dap DD Socket1? 
  
 Can't find it anywhere, would like to know if it supports pc and if it acts as an amp too? Rather than just a dac.


----------



## Hapster

A200P sounds very close to what I'm looking for, except it sounds like the internals are crap.
  
 Looks like it supports lightning to micro usb which would allow me to use my ipod 5 with it. Secondly, it looks like it supports PC audio.
  
 Unfortunately, after all of this, one the reviews mentioned that the A200p contains the same DAC as the $30 lightning to 30-pin adapter? That's ridiculous.


----------



## jazzman7

@Hapster:  I've got the CEntrance HiFi-M8, the HRT microStreamer, the FiiO E17, and the beyerdynamic A200p (on loan).   I'm doing a review on the A200P that I should have up sometime tomorrow.  
  
 I've worked through the issues of getting iPhones, iPods, and iPads to talk well to these DACs.  The A200P is definitely the most compact solution out there, and the microStreamer is a close second (but the microStreamer needs the Lightning-to-USB Camera adapter to work).   Here's a picture of the M8 (left) with an older iPod Touch and the microStreamer (right) with an iPhone 5. 
  

  
 They all have advantages and disadvantages, though.  
  
 On the Go-Dap DD Socket1, it is only a DAC.  Here's a thread on it.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/631997/venturecraft-new-ddc-dac-go-dap-dd-socket-1-product
  
 VentureCraft has moved on to other DAC/amps, though.  I think this model is pretty old.


----------



## Hapster

Okay. I'm actually returning my C6, I loved the sound, but it just seemed to drain the battery too quickly and didn't work with my desktop.
  
 So currently, if possible, what I'm looking for is:
  
 1) Mobile DAC/Amp
 2)-Some sort of built in eq switch (bass toggle, etc) [Fine without this, but nice addition]
 3)iDevice compatible
 4)PC compatible
 5)Ability to charge iDevices
  
 No price limit
  
 I'm wondering if anything like this exists? I figured I may as well sell/return all my dacs, save up, and get a single unit, I'd rather stop "settling" for things that only have half of what I want.


----------



## jazzman7

Two DAC/amps that meet your requirements:
  
 1)  V-MODA Vamp Verza
 2)  CEntrance HiFi-M8
  
 The M8 is more capable, IMO, but it has the drawback that the iDevice is only charged when the M8 is plugged in AND the iDevice is playing audio through the M8.  I've never used the Vamp Verza.


----------



## boybandista

digital dj said:


> I'm having compatibility cautions as well with my new iPod Nano. I plan on buying a Fiio E11 and hooking it up with my Nano, but obviously that won't right out of the box. So I've been doing some digging this last week on adapters and necessaries, and this is what I've came up with that will "hopefully" let my iPod Nano work with a Fiio E11.
> 
> 7th Gen iPod Nano + Lighting to 30pin Adapter + Fiio L3 LOD Cable + Fiio E11 Amp + Headphones = Problem solved
> 
> Is this equation correct? Will that setup bypass the Nano amp and let Fiio E11 feed amp to my headphones without double amping? I'm pretty sure this will work, does anyone have this setup or tried it?


 
  


scottcocoabeach said:


> That works for me with an iPhone 5 and iPad mini going to a Fiio E17.


 
  
 With that set-up, what DAC will be used? the iDevice's or that of the E17?


----------



## Hapster

jazzman7 said:


> Two DAC/amps that meet your requirements:
> 
> 1)  V-MODA Vamp Verza
> 2)  CEntrance HiFi-M8
> ...


 

 When you say "When the m8 is plugged in" you mean, it only charges the idevice while it, itself is charging? I never thought about that, going to try that with my Cayin C6.
  
 
 What's with the difference in prices?
  
 But wow, watched TYll's review of the Vamp, extremely impressive, literally everything I wanted, as well as what it looks like a crossfeed toggle. Very interesting!
  
 I can probably find it for $500 or less, and the case is an extra $100, which is insane...I'll stick to velro tyvm
 Anyway though, this would almost be the cost to sell my Cayin and desktop dac for just a single unit. So unless there's anything else out there like this, I may just get this is the following month.
 Quote:


boybandista said:


> With that set-up, what DAC will be used? the iDevice's or that of the E17?


 

 With a cck, it would be the E17.


----------



## yhs9688

Would Lightning to MicroUSB adaptor (male to female) --> microUSB to microUSB (male to male) work???
  
 Seems like this would be a lot more compact
  
 link to lightning to microUSB adaptor:
 (http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter)


----------



## Hapster

It might, but I don't think so, some of these components are very tricky.


----------



## yhs9688

well i ordered them already so I'll let you guys know if these work at all


----------



## thievesarmy

yhs9688 said:


> Would Lightning to MicroUSB adaptor (male to female) --> microUSB to microUSB (male to male) work???
> 
> Seems like this would be a lot more compact
> 
> ...


 
  
this article unfortunately says no - that adapter is only good for charging. Sorry


----------



## yhs9688




----------



## mague63

Anybody knows if the "V-MODA v-tuono-black Tuono 3.75-Inch Apple USB to Lightning Cable" can be used to connect an iphone 5 directly with an AMP/DAC like the TEAC HA-P50 or the Sony PHA-1?
  
 Link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FBCGMIG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## thievesarmy

Yes. The amp / dac's that have the "made for iPhone / iPad / iOS" branding (including the ones you listed above) will all work with just a lightning cable straight from the amp to the iPhone.


----------



## Hapster

I did end up buying the vamp verza, found it for $325
  
 The unit was taken out of the packaging, but the cables were still in theirs and it also came with the Tuono cable  (Which isn't normally included).


----------



## mague63

thievesarmy said:


> Yes. The amp / dac's that have the "made for iPhone / iPad / iOS" branding (including the ones you listed above) will all work with just a lightning cable straight from the amp to the iPhone.


 
 Thanks


----------



## CharlesC

jazzman7 said:


> ..... the HRT microStreamer...


 
  
 I'm pretty sure that the iPhone isn't driving my microStreamer with the same authority that my MacBook Pro does.  In general, would you say that battery powered solutions are significantly better than USB powered solutions where the iPhone is concerned?


----------



## jazzman7

It is interesting that you say this -- I have not tested the microStreamer with and without additional battery power, but I suspect that the limits of the iPhone power supply could affect the output stages of a DAC/amp in terms of its amplification performance.  It is clearly the case that the CCK/Lightning-to-USB does not provide full current to the USB spec; otherwise there wouldn't be the "too much power" message in the first place.  I also doubt that the microStreamer's headphone out was designed with power limits in mind (the iPHone capability was only made available after a firmware update).
  
 What I usually do with the microStreamer now when using it with the iPhone is pair it with an amp, in this case a FiiO E12DIY.  This makes a mini-stack that is still pretty compact.  The microStreamer is ideal in this case as it has a dedicated line out -- not all portable DAC/amps do.  I think this gets over any remaining issues with power to the microStreamer as only the DAC on the microStreamer is in play.


----------



## CharlesC

Thanks for the reply. It won't surprise you to hear that iPad --> microStreamer --> Magni sounds very good.  I had thought to look for a battery dac/amp but perhaps a battery amp would be better -  probably less money and certainly more options.  Thanks again.


----------



## pasmeh

Fiio E07K works with iPhone 5 - review here


----------



## taddraughn

Wanted to post a reply somehwere about this even though this thread is an old one. I recently got a Dragonfly because i had seen posts about where people used UNPOWERED usb hubs to get it to work. Maybe the way apple does the verification of how much power is drawn is different now than it was, but I used the exact unpowered one that i saw in a post and it did not work. I am now using a pluggable powered hub and works great, but just wanted to let people know that it seems to be a luck of the draw thing with the unpowered hubs.


----------



## richifi

I just wanted to post here on this compatibility page that the* iBasso D14 Bushmaster works fine with my iPhone 5s when connected via the a CCK cable*, or more accurately described perhaps as the Lightning to USB cable as seen on this Apple Store page link:

 http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter.
  
 I used to use the iBasso D4 with TopFlight kit and it sounded really nice. I only stopped using it when the fragile USB port on it died. Such a shame then that this new D14 uses the same weak type of USB connection when other, more robust ones, are available. It does pair nice with my iPhone and it sounds quite a bit better IMO than the Onkyo HA200 that I also have. 
 .


----------

